# Windows Night Light - Will not turn off!



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi All. It's been a long time since I have been on this forum! I have recently started getting back into computer stuff and hardware etc and that suddenly reminded me I have an account on here.

I have been having an issue with my Lenovo Ideapad 510-15ISK for quite some time now. It has the following specs and software versions. For some reason, the night mode where the screen goes more orange and dims, is stuck on ALL THE TIME.

*Sofware:
*
Windows 10 Version 1903 (Build 18362.535)
I also have ClassicShell installed (But I don't think that has any effect as the issue still occured when it was removed).

*Hardware:*

CPU - I5-6200U
Graphics - Intel HD 520 + Nvidia Geforce 940MX

*Things I have tried so far:
*
1 - Updated Windows 10 whenever possible.
2 - Updated both the Intel + Nvidia graphics drivers to the latest I can find.
3 - Run various malware + Virus scans.
4 - Totally uninstalled all graphics drivers, did the best to clear out any remains and then full re-installed.
5 - Attempted the registry fix here that a lot of people seemed to have had look with across various forums.
(This website shows how to do the registry bit. https://pureinfotech.com/fix-night-light-windows-10-creators-update/ )

Anyway, I have had no luck with anything I have done so far. Does anyone on here have any ideas at all that I could try?

Thanks in advance!
Jack


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Type Night in the search bar and select Night Settings. Check to see if it says turn off now. If so, click that.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have had a look in there and I have tried various settings. These are what they are currently set at. I clicked on the "Turn off now" button but nothing happened unfortunately.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well the common theme for fixes are:

1) update video drivers
2) sign out of your account then restart the machine


Press the Windows key to launch the Start Menu.
Click on your profile picture and select Sign-out.
Restart and sign-in again.
3) registry changes - though this seems to be more for the functions to be greyed out.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Couriant said:


> Well the common theme for fixes are:
> 
> 1) update video drivers
> 2) sign out of your account then restart the machine
> ...


Thanks. I have done the video drivers, logged in and out a few times, and done the registry trick. I think I might be stuck with this issue for the forseable :/

Thanks again,
Jack


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You don't have any 3rd party app that will change that too? 

Other than what's suggested, then it may be a corrupt windows and a reinstall may be necessary... perhaps try this: create a new profile/account and see if it happens on that one, and if it works then it's something on your profile.... if it doesn't... then maybe the screen itself is bad if it's not Windows (after a reinstall)


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Couriant said:


> You don't have any 3rd party app that will change that too?
> 
> Other than what's suggested, then it may be a corrupt windows and a reinstall may be necessary... perhaps try this: create a new profile/account and see if it happens on that one, and if it works then it's something on your profile.... if it doesn't... then maybe the screen itself is bad if it's not Windows (after a reinstall)


You genius. I created another account. Logged into that one and boom! No night light. I then logged out and back into my account and the screen has stayed at the proper brightness with no orange hue! Perfect. If it does go wrong again and start going orange I think I will try and copy the registry values from the working account maybe.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I will say don't copy anything in the registry. Just in case you make a mistake and render the desktop useless. 

It's possible it was just stuck on something and going to a different account forced a change and fixed it.

You could try and turn on night light then turn it off to see if it is actually fixed.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

It came back again when I turned the laptop off and back on. I will play about with the accounts a bit and see if I can make it work! Thanks again


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

jack-o-bytes said:


> It came back again when I turned the laptop off and back on. I will play about with the accounts a bit and see if I can make it work! Thanks again


So it happened again on your profile but not the test one? At this point run for malware, check programs list for any unknown software, etc... Getting closer to the cause!


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Couriant said:


> So it happened again on your profile but not the test one? At this point run for malware, check programs list for any unknown software, etc... Getting closer to the cause!


I will have a good look through everything. Thank you


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all! I have finally managed to fix my stupid night light! The issue was with Lenovo Vantage software. It had received an update which had somehow locked their "Eye Care" mode into forcing my night light mode on all the time. It kinda piggy backed the Windows night light feature and since Lenovo had removed their "Eye Care" feature from the vantage software it was forcing it on for some reason.

All I did was opened up the newest Lenovo Vantage software and then the issue disappeared! After months of messing different drivers, registry tweaks, and windows updates all I had to do was open the Lenovo software and it fixed the issue!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for posting back with the solution but in the future please use the report button to request that the thread be reopened so you can post the solution in the thread where the issue was discussed rather than starting a new one. I've merged it into this thread and reopened it.


----------

